# Custom 10 gallon tanks



## pedro92 (Jun 3, 2008)

The one with the green plants and bamboo house my ghost mantids and the one with white sand are housing my g. asians for now until i get my orchid mantids.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 3, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


>


Hmmmmm....some of that stuff looks familiar. :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yah i forgot to mention ABbuggin gave me the idea and hooked me up with some supplies.


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool! I'm thinking of turning my old 15gal terrarium into a mantid housing sometime.

-Max


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2008)

That fake scorpion is so totally gonna tear your mantis apart, you should remove it NOW!


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 8, 2008)

Wait I have a question. Don't you have to keep mulitiple mantids apart (except for the first instars) or else they'll go cannabalistic?

-Max


----------



## Andrew (Jun 8, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> The one with the green plants and bamboo house my ghost mantids and the one with white sand are housing my g. asians for now until i get my orchid mantids.


You plan on keeping orchids in that? :huh:


----------



## asdsdf (Jun 9, 2008)

Andrew said:


> You plan on keeping orchids in that? :huh:


Lol....I agree with ^


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 9, 2008)

Andrew said:


> You plan on keeping orchids in that? :huh:


I dont think orchids will do good in it i am going to make one with orchid plants for the orchid mantis


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you feed the mantises? I imagine that if you put crickets or blue bottles in there, the mantises would have to wait forever for the food to come... and hopefully the food isn't the other mantis.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 9, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> How do you feed the mantises? I imagine that if you put crickets or blue bottles in there, the mantises would have to wait forever for the food to come... and hopefully the food isn't the other mantis.


I hand feed them and then i also put House flies when i have them


----------



## harryallard (Jul 20, 2008)

i'd love a big tank full of ghosts


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Blahandmee said:


> Wait I have a question. Don't you have to keep mulitiple mantids apart (except for the first instars) or else they'll go cannabalistic?-Max


I would also think the mantids would becme canabalistic. Do they?


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 9, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I would also think the mantids would becme canabalistic. Do they?


Depends on species, amount of food, size of enclosure.

Ghosts are mainly in general communal. I have never seen one cannibalize with this species. Bigger the container the less cannibalism will occur


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 12, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Depends on species, amount of food, size of enclosure. Ghosts are mainly in general communal. I have never seen one cannibalize with this species. Bigger the container the less cannibalism will occur


Do they bat at each other? I have three ant mantids and I kept them in the same enclosure. When ever they meet, they start hitting each other in the face. Is it thier way of saying hello? lol :lol:


----------

